

WebGL around the net, 23 August 2012 - mariuz
http://learningwebgl.com/blog/?p=5109

======
luriel
WebGL is not just a security disaster waiting to happen, it is also badly
fragmenting the web.

I run Linux on a fairly recent Thinkpad, with the latest version of Chrome
WebGL is not supported on this system (for who knows what reason).

Any website that uses WebGL is inaccessible for a huge variety of
hardware/software configurations.

Even Flash had better cross-platform/browser support. (And I'm really happy
that Flash is dying, because it was a nightmare.)

~~~
erichocean
_the latest version of Chrome WebGL is not supported on this system_

That's pretty surprising, since Chrome has a software WebGL fallback mechanism
built-in.

Are you _sure_ it's not supported? Perhaps you just need to enable it in
about:flags?

~~~
luriel
I'm pretty sure that I have a stock Chrome installed from Google's own
servers, last updated a few days ago, and that when I go to get.webgl.org I
get:

" _Hmm. While your browser seems to support WebGL, it is disabled or
unavailable. If possible, please ensure that you are running the latest
drivers for your video card._ "

I run the latest kernel with the latest X11 in Debian SID. If that is not
enough, I'm not going to force-enable a feature that is already dangerous in
its supposedly optimal setup. If Chrome can't figure out how to do WebGL on
this system, then WebGL could just as well not exist.

Sorry if I'm bitter, but this whole thing really annoys me. What if I was
running OpenBSD on this box instead of Linux? Will that ever be supported? No.

WebGL is a huge step back for the "open web".

